# [Gelöst] Gentoo 3.2.1 + fcpci & capifs

## highfve

Hallo Leute,

ich bin schon seit einiger zeit auf der Suche nach einer Lösung des Problems doch ich habe bislang nichts gefunden also eröffne ich dieses Thema.

Ich will über Gentoo einen Faxserver erstellen doch dies scheitert daran das ich fcpci und capifs nichts aktiviert bzw. installiert bekomme.

beim installieren von fcpci mit emerge fcpci bekomme ich folgende Meldung 

```
emake failed

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src all

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2986:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2188:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz'

```

Verbaut ist eine Fritz C2 Karte..

wenn ihr noch weitere Informationen braucht sagt bescheid..

Grüße..Last edited by highfve on Wed Jun 20, 2012 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

das ist nur die meldung von portage, dass es nicht funktioniert hat. der eigentliche fehler ist schon vorher.

am besten mal "/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/temp/build.log" posten.

SChöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## highfve

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: sbriesen@gentoo.org net-dialup@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     3.2.1-gentoo-r2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work

>>> Unpacking fcpci-suse93-3.11-07.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fritz-tools.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fritz-config.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fritz_pci.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fritz_irq.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fritz_driver_init.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying tools2.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ctr_reset.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying strncpy.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying fcpci-linux-2.6.34.diff ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting src/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[200C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Localize symbols in fcpci-lib.o ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fcpci module

make HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src all 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src/driver.c:104:34: error: 'SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src/driver.c:539:12: error: 'THIS_MODULE' undeclared here (not in a function)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src/driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2'

make: *** [fcpci.ko] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src all

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2986:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2188:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz'

```

das ist die build.log

ich hoffe damit könnt ihr etwas anfangen..

Grüße

----------

## Christian99

Nun, das paket scheint einfach uralt und nicht mit dem aktuellen Kernel kompatibel zu sein.

Entweder einen bug-report schreiben, damit das paket aktualisiert wird ( hier: bugs.gentoo.org ) oder vielleicht reichen einfach die inKernel CAPI treiber. aber mit fax kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus...

----------

## highfve

gibt es noch andere wege damit ich fcpci installieren kann?

----------

## yuhu

Hi,

du kannst ja mal das ebuild aus dem Overlay testen.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-dialup/fcpci

----------

## Obelix

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal die Faxgeschichte per capi eingerichtet.

Da es momentan bei mir nicht im Einsatz ist, sind die folgenden Angaben ohne Gewähr:

1) sourcen für das Modul fcpci laden

https://belug.de/~lutz/pub/fcpci/fritz-fcpci-latest.tar.bz2

2) Einen Patch für eben diese sourcen laden

http://final-frontier.ath.cx/ebuilds/kernel-2.6.39.patch

3) Kernel konfigurieren

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support setzen

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem (als Modul) setzen

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 Middleware support

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 /dev/capi support (modular)

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 /dev/capi support -> CAPI 2.0 filesystem support setzen

Mit "make && make modules && make modules_install && make install" alles übersetzen und installieren.

(Ich gehe hier davon aus, dass der Kernel vmlinuz-.... heißt. Wenn nicht, muss natürlich die Installation des

Kernels "wie gewohnt" vorgenommen werden.)

3) die sourcen per "tar -xvfj fritz-fcpci-latest.tar.bz2" entpacken

4) den Patch einspielen

Dazu ins Verzeichnis "fritz-fcpci-2.6.34/src" wechseln und mit

"patch -i (PfadZumPatch)/kernel-2.6.39.patch" sie sourcen patchen

5) Das Modul übersetzen

Hierzu liegt den sourcen eine "liesmich.txt" bei, i.d.R. aber "make clean && make all && make install" im src Verzeichnis starten.

6) net-dialup/capi4k-utils installieren und konfigurieren.

Dazu "emerge capi4k-utils" als root ausführen und folgende Einstellungen vornehmen:

/etc/capi.conf -> auf fcpci setzen 

/etc/conf.d/capi -> CAPI_LOAD_CAPIDRV="yes" 

                 -> CAPI_HOTPLUG_MISDN="no" 

7) /dev/capi20 erzeugen

Prüfen, ob MAKEDEV im System vorhanden ist, ggf. "emerge makedev" machen.

Sollte /dev/capi20 nicht da sein: 

"cd /dev ; MAKEDEV capi20 ; cp -aR capi20* /lib/udev/devices/."

capiinfo und capiinit sollten jetzt keine Fehler mehr liefern. 

Nach Beliben ein Faxprogramm installieren und einrichten.

Demnächst werde ich auch wieder ein Fax installieren müssen, dann werde ich selbst auch sehen, obs klappt...

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## arfe

Alles nicht nötig. Es gibt ein ebuild mit den Patches hier:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=user/dfreise.git;a=summary

oder hier:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-dialup/fcpci

Die Patches stammten größtenteils von mir und funktionieren auf 32 und 64 bit OS.

Und natürlich auch auf alle stabilen Kernel-Versionen.

Faxen, ISDN-Audio usw. funktionieren zuverlässig. 

Aktuell läuft es auf einen Kernel mit der Version 3.4.2 und 3.5-rc1.

Auf 3.5-rc2 muss ich erst testen und dann ggf. einen Patch machen.

----------

## highfve

okay habe das Problem alleine gelöst doch stehe vor dem nächsten...

Capi ist im Kernel aktiviert..

```
faxserv dev # capiinit

FATAL: Module capifs not found.

FATAL: Module capifs not found.

WARNING: filesystem capifs not available

```

wie man lesen kann fehlt noch capifs wie installiere ich das oder aktiviere ich das?

über minicom sehe ich das das Modem erkannt wurde und auch funktioniert.

----------

## arfe

 *highfve wrote:*   

> okay habe das Problem alleine gelöst doch stehe vor dem nächsten...
> 
> Capi ist im Kernel aktiviert..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

capifs gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Was für einen Kernel verwendest Du?

Und hast Du das ebuild von mir genommen?

----------

## highfve

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *highfve wrote:*   okay habe das Problem alleine gelöst doch stehe vor dem nächsten...
> 
> Capi ist im Kernel aktiviert..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja ich habe dein ebuild genommen mein Kernel baue ich selbst 

```
Linux faxserv 3.2.12-gentoo #6 SMP Fri Jun 15 17:34:18 CEST 2012 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

hoffe das hilft was

----------

## arfe

So sollte es eigentlich bei Dir aussehen. Beim 3.2.12 gibt es auch kein capifs mehr.

Vielleicht neue capiutils oder mal recompile.

```
capidrv                24195  1

isdn                  113094  7 capidrv

capi                   10936  4

kernelcapi             31630  3 capidrv,capi,fcpci
```

----------

## highfve

Nachdem ich capi4k-utils neu emerged habe und das system neugestartet habe, 

hat sich an der Fehlermeldung nichts geändert..

```
faxserv ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

c4                     12787  0

b1                     18625  1 c4

```

capiinfo gibt er ohne Probleme aus..

EDIT: Faxversenden funktioniert trotzdem ich brauche kein capifs aber trotzdem habe ich noch einen Fehler bei der einrichtung von hylafax

```
Jun 19 13:54:47.41: [29500]: c2faxrecv - ERROR: Can't create special HylaFAX config file "/var/spool/hylafax/recvq/etc/config.faxCAPI"! Probably a missing directory or user rights?

Jun 19 13:54:47.42: [29500]: c2faxrecv - ERROR: Failed to create status file "status/faxCAPI"!
```

gesendet wurde das fax zuvor mit c2faxsend.

----------

## arfe

 *highfve wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich capi4k-utils neu emerged habe und das system neugestartet habe, 
> 
> hat sich an der Fehlermeldung nichts geändert..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist sicherlich nicht aus meinen ebuild! Die Module c4 und b1 werden für eine völlig andere ISDN-Karten benötigt.

Mein ebuild ist nur für fcpci! Der Thread Titel wäre demzufolge auch nicht richtig, was fcpci betrifft.

----------

## highfve

```
faxserv ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by 

c4                     12787  0 

b1                     18625  1 c4 
```

sind in meinem Kernel und mittlerweile funktioniert die karte und das faxen sowie das empfangen 

dein ebuild hat mir aber geholfen   :Wink:  ob du es glaubst oder nicht 

jemand eine idee wieso man direkt über den befehl faxen kann aber nicht über die Windows Schnittstelle sprich

über das Programm damit man aus Word ein fax versenden kann?..

#EDIT: Hat sich schon erledigt. Das Titelthema ist bereits gefixt bei fragen pm an mich.

----------

## arfe

Anscheinend hast Du für Deine (andere) ISDN-Karte (keine fcpci) anhand meiner Patches die Sourcen fixen können.

Bau doch bitte ein ebuild dafür und ich könnte Dir ggf. ein Git-Overlay nennen, wo man es weiterpflegen könnte.

Um was für eine AVM ISDN-Karte handelt es sich bei Dir?

----------

